# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سوال درباره بردن کورنومتر سر کنکور

## Dr.med96

سلام دوستان میشه کورنومتر برد سر کنکور؟
تخته شاسی چی؟

----------


## artim

چرتکه و تخته نبرد هم ببر!!!
یه ساعت عقربه ای کفایت میکنه بنظرم

----------


## vahidz771

گوشیتم ببر اگه سوالی رو بد نبودی عکسشو بفرستی برا دبیری دوستی کسی کمکت کنه  :Yahoo (21): 
داداش داری میری کنکور پیکنیک که نمیری! یه ساعت میذارن ببری با مداد و پاک کن و اب ، خودتم راه میدن دیگه نمیزارن چیزی ببری!

----------


## -Morteza-

> گوشیتم ببر اگه سوالی رو بد نبودی عکسشو بفرستی برا دبیری دوستی کسی کمکت کنه 
> داداش داری میری کنکور پیکنیک که نمیری! یه ساعت میذارن ببری با مداد و پاک کن و اب ، خودتم راه میدن دیگه نمیزارن چیزی ببری!


آب معدنی و کیک هم خودشون موقع ورود بهمون دادن

----------


## Dr.med96

> گوشیتم ببر اگه سوالی رو بد نبودی عکسشو بفرستی برا دبیری دوستی کسی کمکت کنه 
> داداش داری میری کنکور پیکنیک که نمیری! یه ساعت میذارن ببری با مداد و پاک کن و اب ، خودتم راه میدن دیگه نمیزارن چیزی ببری!


چه ربطی داره دوست عزیز مقایسه اینا با گوشی؟
گوشی ابزار احتمالی تقلبه ولی اینا نه

----------


## Dr.med96

> چرتکه و تخته نبرد هم ببر!!!
> یه ساعت عقربه ای کفایت میکنه بنظرم


کرنومتر اینقدر عجیبه؟بعضیا ساعتشون داره ولی من ساعتم عقربه ایه و برای تنظیم وقت به نظرم مناسبتره کرنومتردار

----------


## -Morteza-

> کرنومتر اینقدر عجیبه؟بعضیا ساعتشون داره ولی من ساعتم عقربه ایه و برای تنظیم وقت به نظرم مناسبتره کرنومتردار


محافظت ازمون دست حفاظت اطلاعاته
1بار بری میبینی چقدر گیر میدن....
به زور خودتم میزارن بری تو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aminforte

نبببر به هیییییچ وجه ، بت گیر میدن حتی ممکنه سرجلسه بات بحث کنن و وقتتو ببرن و روحیه ات رو خراب کنن ارزش نداره / پارسال تو حوزه مون یه یارویی ساعت هوشمند داشت موقع مهر زدن ناظر بش گیر داد اوردش بیرون بش گفت ساعتت چرا این همه امکانات داره، شاید بگم نزدیک 10 دقه وقتش رفت / و برای کنترل چند ثانیه کم و زیاد ، دقیقه ها ضرر کرد !

----------


## Seyedhosein.p

داداش نمیری که رکورد جهانی ثبت کنی بعدم کرنومتر استرس زاس شدید ساعت معمولی ببر ذهتم درگیر نکن

----------


## Arashhs

چرا جو الكي ميديد؟  :Yahoo (21): 
مشاور ما كه مي گفت كرنومتر ميشه سر جلسه برد. اصولاً نبايد گير بدن بهش! خودمم تو تموم آزموناي قلمچي و سنجشاي جامع با كرنومتر ميرم. اگه مشكلي داشت تو سنجش مراقبا مي گفتن.

----------


## _Fateme_

والا پارسال از یکی گرفتن یعنی دختره خودش گفت میشه استفاده کرد هموین دختره رو چلوندن که انگار بمب برده تازه بیچاره رو چقد دعوا کردن که تخلفه واینا

----------


## _Fateme_

> چرا جو الكي ميديد؟ 
> مشاور ما كه ما گفت كرنومتر ميشه سر جلسه برد. اصولاً نبايد گير بدن بهش! خودمم تو تموم آزموناي قلمچي و سنجشاي جامع با كرنومتر ميرم. اگه مشكلي داشت تو سنجش مراقبا مي گفتن.


داداچ یکم داری اشتباه میزنی والا من به عینه دیدم بعدم آزمونای قلم چی و سنجش با کنکور فرق داره و مراقباشون مراقب نیستن که

----------


## artim

> محافظت ازمون دست حفاظت اطلاعاته
> 1بار بری میبینی چقدر گیر میدن....
> به زور خودتم میزارن بری تو


مشکلی نیست
ببر اما بستگی به مراقبش داره گیر داد تحو.یلش بده

----------


## -Morteza-

> مشکلی نیست
> ببر اما بستگی به مراقبش داره گیر داد تحو.یلش بده


من ک نمیخام ببرم :Yahoo (1): 
ب مراقب ربط نداره ،مثلا ما مراقبامون دو تا پسر جوون بودن و پایه خنده :Yahoo (1):  بچه ها میومدن یکیشون با لحن همون سریال دودکش میگفت:کجلیی دقیقا کجایی؟ :Yahoo (94):  خلاصه بنده خدا ها تلاش داشتن استرس رو رفع کنن اخرم ک پاسخ برگ هامون رو جمع میکردن میگفتن ایشالا پزشکی و دندون تهران :Yahoo (1):  (چون اون سالن کلهم خرخونا شهر بودن پاسخبرگا سیاه بود :Yahoo (21): )خلاصه ک مراقبای خیلی خوبی داشتیم.ولی از اطلاعات نیرو هست اونجا راه میره گیر میده.مثلا کاغذ کارتت رو نزده باشی چیزی دستت باشه فاصله صندلیت یکم نامیزون باشه و...

----------


## artim

> من ک نمیخام ببرم
> ب مراقب ربط نداره ،مثلا ما مراقبامون دو تا پسر جوون بودن و پایه خنده بچه ها میومدن یکیشون با لحن همون سریال دودکش میگفت:کجلیی دقیقا کجایی؟ خلاصه بنده خدا ها تلاش داشتن استرس رو رفع کنن اخرم ک پاسخ برگ هامون رو جمع میکردن میگفتن ایشالا پزشکی و دندون تهران (چون اون سالن کلهم خرخونا شهر بودن پاسخبرگا سیاه بود)خلاصه ک مراقبای خیلی خوبی داشتیم.ولی از اطلاعات نیرو هست اونجا راه میره گیر میده.مثلا کاغذ کارتت رو نزده باشی چیزی دستت باشه فاصله صندلیت یکم نامیزون باشه و...


نه با با اطلاعات کجا بود
خودم رفتم حوزه دیدم همون معلما هستن که بخاطر پولشم هست که مراقب میشن وگرنه اطلاعات و و نیرو امنیتی در کار نیست

----------


## -Morteza-

> نه با با اطلاعات کجا بودخودم رفتم حوزه دیدم همون معلما هستن که بخاطر پولشم هست که مراقب میشن وگرنه اطلاعات و و نیرو امنیتی در کار نیست


مخالفم! :Yahoo (4):  تو حوزه ما بود.همون دم دری رو ک اصن دیده بودمش قبلا ک کارت ملی مو چک میکرد.از بحث خارج نشیم :Yahoo (4):  تاپیک منحرف شد.پاسخ اخر:نبر!

----------


## artim

> مخالفم! تو حوزه ما بود.همون دم دری رو ک اصن دیده بودمش قبلا ک کارت ملی مو چک میکرد.از بحث خارج نشیم تاپیک منحرف شد.پاسخ اخر:نبر!


اوکی اگه اصرار داری بود پ بود من تجربه چند ساله امو گفتم ک توی حوزه بودم

----------


## matrooke

اتفاقا این سوال منم بود. :Yahoo (21): 
پست های دوستان رو که میبینم الانه که میفهمم کیا میرن میشن مراقب... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr.med96

بالاخره میبرین؟

----------


## alireza7516

> سلام دوستان میشه کورنومتر برد سر کنکور؟
> تخته شاسی چی؟


کورنومتر اگر چه به نظر میرسه خیلی دقیق هست و باهاش میشه خیلی دقیق زمان هر درس رو گرفت اما تجربه نشون داده که بیشتر از اینکه مفید باشه شما رو از تجسم ذهنی زمان دور میکنه و بازدهتون رو سر جلسه پایین میاره در حالی که ساعت مچی عقربه ای بهترین و کارآمدترین ابزار برای گرفتن زمان هست.

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

من با ساعت مچی راحت نیستم
یه ساعت رومیزی دارم و یه چیزی چسبوندم پشتش که بازاویه 45 روی زمین بخوابه
بنظرتون مشکلی نداره؟

----------


## unlucky

> من با ساعت مچی راحت نیستم
> یه ساعت رومیزی دارم و یه چیزی چسبوندم پشتش که بازاویه 45 روی زمین بخوابه
> بنظرتون مشکلی نداره؟


احتمال 99 / 99 %   بهت گیر میدن
یه ساعت عقربه ایه سبک ببر که زیاد دستتو اذیت نکنه

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> احتمال 99 / 99 %   بهت گیر میدن
> یه ساعت عقربه ایه سبک ببر که زیاد دستتو اذیت نکنه


چرا گیر میدن؟

----------


## unlucky

> چرا گیر میدن؟


عقده...
------------------------
کلا هرگونه وسیله اضافه مشکل داره. ینی هرچیزی به جز خودت. لباست. مداد و پاکن. و یه ساعت ساده ی مچی عقربه ای
مورد داشتیم به ساعت دیجیتالی هم گیر دادن  :Yahoo (21): 

احتمال داره حالا بعضا با ساعت دیجیتالی مشکل نداشته باشن
یا حتی با کورنومتر
اما متاسفانه خیلی ها هم هستن که مشکل دارن

اما در مورد ساعت رومیزی دیگه فکر کنم همه باهاش مشکل داشته باشن
چون اولا بزرگه. دوما قراره بزاریش روی زمین. سوما ممکنه جلب توجه کنه و حواس بقیه پرت بشه  و...
هر دلیلی که فکرشو بکنی میارن که این مشکل داره

بعدشم بعد از اینکه کلی وقتتو گرفتن با یه اعصاب خورد میشینی پشت صندلی  :Yahoo (21): 
حتی ریسکشم نمی ارزه 

ولی خب این نظر منه. بازم خودت میدونی

----------


## mrmm1376

تنها چیزی که مشکل داره ببری چیزای دیجیتال هست فقط ساعت مچی میزارن ببری اونم عقربه ای ولی برای خوراکی اینا گیر نمیدن پارسال یکی با ساندیس یه لیتری اومده بود سر جلسه یه چی توز بزرگ هم داشت من اینجور بودم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## susba

آره ببر خوبه.
اگه بند داره بنداز گردنت اگرم نداره بگیر دستت با مداد ببر سر جلسه هیچ گیری هم نمی دن.
از ساعت خیلی بهتره من ساعت خودم جلویه،بعد هرسری وقت کم می آوردم چون به هوای اینکه ساعتم جلویه خیال می کردم وقت زیاد دارم!!
فوقشم بهت گیر دادن تحویلشون بده و خودتو خلاص کن بحث محثم نکن که اعصابت به هم می ریزه.

----------


## MiladSoltany

سلام 
به نظرتون به این ساعت گیر میدن ؟ کرنومتر هم داره
بدون این ساعت هیچکاری نمیتونم انجام بدم

----------


## fardin78

> سلام 
> به نظرتون به این ساعت گیر میدن ؟ کرنومتر هم داره
> بدون این ساعت هیچکاری نمیتونم انجام بدم


منم الان دقیقا سه ساله با همین ساعت آزمون میدم. خدا کنه گیر ندن. اینو میبرم با یه ساعت عقربه ای، اگه گیر دادن مجبورم اونو ببرم.
راستی ساعت تو هم هر دکمه ای که میزنی یه صدایی میده؟ راهی هست صداش قطع شه؟

----------


## pa_par30

> سلام 
> به نظرتون به این ساعت گیر میدن ؟ کرنومتر هم داره
> بدون این ساعت هیچکاری نمیتونم انجام بدم


یا للعجب ساعت منم همینه :Yahoo (20): 
چرا من فک کردم فقط خودم دارم :Y (716): 
الان نتیجه چی شد؟مشکل داره آیا؟
دوستانی که قبلن کنکور دادن یاری کنن :Y (736):

----------


## MiladSoltany

> منم الان دقیقا سه ساله با همین ساعت آزمون میدم. خدا کنه گیر ندن. اینو میبرم با یه ساعت عقربه ای، اگه گیر دادن مجبورم اونو ببرم.
> راستی ساعت تو هم هر دکمه ای که میزنی یه صدایی میده؟ راهی هست صداش قطع شه؟


سلام اره صدا میده و قطع نمیشه

----------


## a999

> سلام 
> به نظرتون به این ساعت گیر میدن ؟ کرنومتر هم داره
> بدون این ساعت هیچکاری نمیتونم انجام بدمفایل پیوست 72614فایل پیوست 72614
> فایل پیوست 72614


سلام من ساعتم کامپیوتری بود حالا نه دقیقا این مارک بردم مشکلی هم پیش نیومد 
تو کارت که نوشته فقط ساعتای هوشمندو نمیذارن
خیلیا بردن فک نمیکنم گیر بدن

----------

